# Pensacola Bay Slam 6/28



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I wouldn't say that the specks were on fire this morning but the bite was steady and I caught some quality fish. I threw top waters until about 8:00 and when I could keep the blue fish off of my bait I would catch a good speck. The first 10 specks I caught were all 20+ inches with the biggest measuring 25 inches. At 8:00 I started to throw flukes on a 1/4 ounce jig head and put about 5 more specks in the boat that measured 18-22 inches and 4 slot reds that measured from about 22-26 inches. The last fish of the day was a small flounder that completed the inshore slam.

This video has some of the specks I caught on it and I will post some of the red fish footage later today.





 
Final Count: 15+ specks measuring 18-25 inches, 4 slot reds, 1 flounder, and dozens of bluefish.


----------



## dwalk (Nov 27, 2011)

Good stuff right there. I do all my fishin in the choctawhatchee bay but I can never seem to find the fish. How do u find yours?


----------



## FISHKING28 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice Work.. I live in pace and came over bridge this morning for work in pensacola and almost called in sick! 

flat as i have seen it in a long time..


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

dwalk said:


> Good stuff right there. I do all my fishin in the choctawhatchee bay but I can never seem to find the fish. How do u find yours?


Fish points, creek mouths, mud flats, and sand flats that have lots of mullet on them. The mullet kick up a lot of little critters for the trout and reds to eat. If I pull up to a spot that does not have huge schools of mullet I will relocate. Try to cover a lot of water using a search bait such as a super spook jr. or mirrolure, or anything else that will afford you the ability to make long casts. Another great search bait that will work once the sun gets up is a jerk shad or a fluke on a 1/4 jig head. Once again, I cannot over stress how important it is to make long casts. I prefer to use a baitcaster for most of my inshore applications but 10-12 lb braid on light spinning tackle will allow you to cast a mile. Except for being in a good location, I think that making long casts is the most important factor to putting more fish in the boat.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Great job sounds like you slayed um. I was thinking of going to blackwater Saturday I might not now.


----------



## dwalk (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice man, thanks


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Dude, awesome video. thanks for not adding epic sound. the epic fish was all it needed! I was in Big Lagoon and caught plenty of trout on top water this morning, one one was over 15". Good job and great advice on the mullet.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's a couple more from today's trip.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

nice slot reds!


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

good looking fish! That's some good photo shop...ha


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

You always sem to be on the fish dabutcher. I have seen you in the mulat area before while fishing with my wife. Ill say hi next time i see ya out there..


----------



## Lefevers81 (May 4, 2012)

Question: I'm from the north and love to fish for bluefish, but it seems like most people down here hate to catch them-- why is that? Also, What are you using to catch them?

Thanks


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't necessarily hate to catch bluefish but I do hate losing expensive top water lures to them. So I guess I answered your question. If I was targeting bluefish I would definitely throw top water baits to them. Not because that is the best bait but it would be the most fun. I don't think the type or color will make one bit of difference but make sure that you use at least a 30 lb mono leader or you will run out of baits. They will also eat any type of jig or spoon.

The bluefish here do not get near as large as those on the east coast. Nonetheless, they are fun to catch and make some vicious hits on top water baits. I'm planning on taking my 6 year old next week and let her pull on some with her zebco 33.


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

I have decided I dont like Dabutcher......way too much fishing time.....the bastage.


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

And too nice a boat and equipment.....and a dang GO Pro


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

ctilton said:


> And too nice a boat and equipment.....and a dang GO Pro


Not a go pro. I looked into buying a go pro but just figured I would use the little sony cybershot that I already had.


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

It sure works well for you.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

what jig head do you use with the flukes


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ok, silly question. How do you guys work the flukes?
I have never caught anything on them and figure must not be working them right. I fish a lot of mud flats and weed beds.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

When fishing places where I don't need to be weedless I mainly use a bass assasin 1/4 ounce jig head. There are other jig heads that would work as well. However, I think it is very important to use a jig with a wide gapped hook. In the winter I will use a 1/8 ounce jig in order to slow down the fall of the fluke. When fishing in the sound I will use a weedless jig head or a weighted weedless worm hook. I will also at times go with a weedless and weightless hook.

I usually start off working the flukes with the rod tip down. The action I use is similar to how you would work a jerk bait like a mirrolure. I will vary the speed until I start getting some bites but I usually start out with a rapid pace. If you want to catch flounder then you probably need to work it slower and stay close to the bottom. The fluke on a jighead is a great bait to throw once the morning top water bite has slowed. I catch a lot of fish from about 7:30 to 9:00 on the fluke.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ok, so you just bascially swim it back?
I worked it more like a jig, up and down w/ the rod tip while retrieving.
Thanks


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

*flukes*

thanks i use them the same way you do ....tend to use smaller jig head ....they tear easily with jig heads if you are not careful unhooking fish ...besides baby bass what other colors have you used ?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

you can super glue the flukes to your jig head and they will last longer.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

jflyfisher said:


> thanks i use them the same way you do ....tend to use smaller jig head ....they tear easily with jig heads if you are not careful unhooking fish ...besides baby bass what other colors have you used ?



Small specks are the worst about tearing them because of all the head shakes. Another one of my favorite colors is the pumpkin seed. It is close to a new penny color. I have also used the red water melon, houdini, and the bait fish with some success.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

You still like that Quantum EXO?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

FishGolfDrink said:


> You still like that Quantum EXO?


Yes, very much.


----------

